# A cool new stocking calculator with a difference!



## yhbae01

Hi guys,

During the past couple of months of my spare time, I have developed a site that attempts to help aquarium hobbyists figure out how much fish you can add to your tanks. It does much more than relying on simple "inches per gallon" rule. I take everyone's suggestions and try to address them through weekly builds.

If you are interested in this sort of thing, try it out and post your feedback on this thread!

Try this link: AqAdvisor

I'm a techie at heart so it doesn't look pretty visually.


----------



## ameekplec.

Just wondering what everything is based on. 

I broke it btw. 

21 CW010 (equivalent to Corydorus aeneus)
20 high, Eheim 2215. Told me to change 81% of the water every week.

400+ Red Cherry shrimp and 4 Hypancistrus zebra in a 20 long with an eheim 2213 - says to change 94% a week.

Neither of these tanks gets more than 25% every two weeks. Healthy? Thriving? Overfed? you bet.

Neat tool, but there's so many other parameters that need to be accounted for. No where do plants come in, and they're a big game changer, as is aquascaping (cover, etc). Substrate? Clean up crews (snails, etc)? Flow? Size of fish? 

Needs more things accounted for, but a great start


----------



## yhbae01

ameekplec. said:


> Just wondering what everything is based on.
> 
> I broke it btw.
> 
> 21 CW010 (equivalent to Corydorus aeneus)
> 20 high, Eheim 2215. Told me to change 81% of the water every week.
> 
> 400+ Red Cherry shrimp and 4 Hypancistrus zebra in a 20 long with an eheim 2213 - says to change 94% a week.
> 
> Neither of these tanks gets more than 25% every two weeks. Healthy? Thriving? Overfed? you bet.
> 
> Neat tool, but there's so many other parameters that need to be accounted for. No where do plants come in, and they're a big game changer, as is aquascaping (cover, etc). Substrate? Clean up crews (snails, etc)? Flow? Size of fish?
> 
> Needs more things accounted for, but a great start


Thanks for trying it out. 

How big are those cories right now? The app does assume all species are fully grown up which is the worst case scenario.

Same for the shrimps - most likely that your shrimps are not fully grown up in that tank.

You are correct, there are many many factors involved when trying to determine something like this. That's why there are so much work involved in building such a tool, and the work is not even close to finished even after 3 months worth of long hours of work. During the past couple of months, I received hundreds of feedbacks such as yours and have been fine-tuning them. Give it enough time, and I think it will become much more useful.

I do believe it is already quite accurate for many of the species if you try out more common scenarios with common species as confirmed by many users so far. 

Plants effect have been discussed many times already and we are still unsure if presence of it allows higher bioloads. They will definitely help fishes, no doubt about that, but unsure if they will remove all harmful chemicals necessary (not just ammonia, nitrite and nitrates).

I have over 40 attributes assigned per each species and I wrote the code that builds rules that uses these attributes to describe each species, not just in terms of their size and water parameter requirements but their aggression, territorial and other behaviors. When I cannot describe it using the current attributes, I add one more across all species.

Give it some time, I think it will turn out quite useful.


----------



## Cory

Interesting little app. Kinda ties in with this article I was reading by tfh editor Mr. Burchowitz and he was advocating at least 70% water changes a week based on a fairly simplistic calculation he came up with. Personally I think 25% weekly is enough for a well, but not overstocked aquarium with good filtration and good husbandry. 

Ultimately though, the only real way to be effective in this hobby is to learn what works for you. This app might provide a good guideline for a newbie but for someone like ameek it's useless. Most experienced hobbyists have established regimens that work very well and keep the same fish for very long periods of time. Water tests would prove that these regimens work. 

Will be fun to see how you develop this though.


----------



## Hitch

Cory said:


> Interesting little app. Kinda ties in with this article I was reading by tfh editor Mr. Burchowitz and he was advocating at least 70% water changes a week based on a fairly simplistic calculation he came up with. Personally I think 25% weekly is enough for a well, but not overstocked aquarium with good filtration and good husbandry.


lol...I was actually thinking of the exact same article.


----------



## bigfishy

yhbae01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> During the past couple of months of my spare time, I have developed a site that attempts to help aquarium hobbyists figure out how much fish you can add to your tanks. It does much more than relying on simple "inches per gallon" rule. I take everyone's suggestions and try to address them through weekly builds.
> 
> If you are interested in this sort of thing, try it out and post your feedback on this thread!
> 
> Try this link: AqAdvisor
> 
> I'm a techie at heart so it doesn't look pretty visually.


I am sad! You didn't include datnoid in your list



but then again, I already know I broken the rules, with 6 baby predatorial fish that can grow up to 12"+, in a 65G tank

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playing with the numbers

so I entered 15 babies Asian Arowana in a 100G tank

and the result is 106% weekly water water, hmmmm, how can I change more water than the tank can hold!



maybe you should put a code in, saying it's impossible to do so! instead of over 100% water change


----------



## Cory

Hitch said:


> lol...I was actually thinking of the exact same article.


I've wanted to discuss that article with someone lol but I didn't know of anyone else who read TFH regularly.

I don't think he took into account nearly enough variables in his little analysis there which really surprised me considering he's the magazine's editor. Using PU as a measure of water quality made no sense because it's not the amount of waste in the tank that matters but the TDS (total dissolved solids) in the water that does. He doesn't account for the fact that if the PU are left in the tank 7 days the total compounding amount of waste produces far higher levels of TDS than if PU are being removed, even in small amounts, regularly. If one was thorough in their gravel vac even on only 10% they could suction up considerable amounts of waste which would then not decompose and produce toxins. Leaving the stuff in there longer allows more nitrification to go on and would have to ultimately produce more actual water pollution.

Bah! I got really frustrated reading that article lol. I could go on but I won't .


----------



## gucci17

lol neat little tool! Thanks OP.

Is it possible to add more than 2 filters? Maybe an option at first to enter the amount of filters, then list them all.


----------



## Hitch

Cory said:


> I've wanted to discuss that article with someone lol but I didn't know of anyone else who read TFH regularly.
> 
> I don't think he took into account nearly enough variables in his little analysis there which really surprised me considering he's the magazine's editor. Using PU as a measure of water quality made no sense because it's not the amount of waste in the tank that matters but the TDS (total dissolved solids) in the water that does. He doesn't account for the fact that if the PU are left in the tank 7 days the total compounding amount of waste produces far higher levels of TDS than if PU are being removed, even in small amounts, regularly. If one was thorough in their gravel vac even on only 10% they could suction up considerable amounts of waste which would then not decompose and produce toxins. Leaving the stuff in there longer allows more nitrification to go on and would have to ultimately produce more actual water pollution.
> 
> Bah! I got really frustrated reading that article lol. I could go on but I won't .


Yes, I totally agree...on top of that, I dont totally agree with the linear relation he chose. Overall it just seems like very pour researched work.

even with that aside, I found that after reading that article, I didnt take anything from it. The only useful line in the article was something about chosing stability in the system over fluctuation.


----------



## yhbae01

Cory said:


> Interesting little app. Kinda ties in with this article I was reading by tfh editor Mr. Burchowitz and he was advocating at least 70% water changes a week based on a fairly simplistic calculation he came up with. Personally I think 25% weekly is enough for a well, but not overstocked aquarium with good filtration and good husbandry.
> 
> Ultimately though, the only real way to be effective in this hobby is to learn what works for you. This app might provide a good guideline for a newbie but for someone like ameek it's useless. Most experienced hobbyists have established regimens that work very well and keep the same fish for very long periods of time. Water tests would prove that these regimens work.
> 
> Will be fun to see how you develop this though.


I do agree especially with your 2nd paragraph. That's how people learn and build their know-how DB. I believe I too, have gone through the same path during the last 7 years of keeping fishes as a hobby. Like many people in this hobby, I tried many different combination, read a lot of materials and always looked for ways to "improve" my tanks.

I started to build this app and tested against the tank configurations I have kept before - may be around 20 or so of various setup. Stocking levels eventually became ok and water change volumes were ok too (but I do admit I am on the heavy side when it comes to water changes). Then I started adding more species I didn't keep and relied on data from sites such as fishbase.com. I started to get feedback from others and started making adjustments. After few hundred feedbacks, I realized that for those species that received multiple feedbacks, they are getting much better in terms of accuracy. I do believe if I continue, most species will become accurate from bioload perspective. Right now, I am focusing more on the compatibility side because that really is the tough nut to crack.

Just to give you an example, this is one of my earlier tank when I started this hobby:

My tank configuration

The app will tell you it is 96% stocked and water change schedule is about 40%. May be I could have configured the app to report 33% instead of 40%. But I believe it is pretty close to what I would suggest to others.

Second setup:

2nd tank

This was my first mbuna setup. Again, I feel it is about right. It is overstocked by design, requiring about 45% weekly water changes.

The area where I am having problem is that not all species have refined data yet. I especially have problem when people add say 30 or 40 of the same species on species that are not refined, hence magnifying the errors which are small if you don't select as many.

From what I have seen, with hundreds of feedbacks, the stock levels are pretty good, but still finding issues on less common species. But about 80% of the people thinks it is on the mark now. This is much higher acceptance rating compare to when I went public about 3 months ago when I was still fine-tuning the DB data. I will continue to listen to users and continue to fine-tune it until I hear no complaints about any species. As # of user base grows, I believe this is attainable.

Another factor is related to human. It appears that "successful" method is really a range of methods. Experienced keepers (as you mentioned above) tends to experiment and find their own comfortable parameters. When you hear many hobbyists, they don't all settle at the same comfortable ranges. This basically means there are some room to wiggle. Obviously, I am hoping that I can land within that range using this program.

I've already seen examples where many beginners used this tool and posted on the forums saying "this can't be right, aqadvisor.com says I am 160% overstocked - is this right?" and as it turned out, it was right. And people gave further suggestions. I am happy to see those results and will continue to update DB for better accuracy using people's feedback.

I'm not going to get this much free time later on in my life so I want to put as much time as possible right now. Hopefully I can build something that is useful for at least _some_ people.


----------



## yhbae01

bigfishy said:


> I am sad! You didn't include datnoid in your list
> 
> 
> 
> but then again, I already know I broken the rules, with 6 baby predatorial fish that can grow up to 12"+, in a 65G tank
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Playing with the numbers
> 
> so I entered 15 babies Asian Arowana in a 100G tank
> 
> and the result is 106% weekly water water, hmmmm, how can I change more water than the tank can hold!
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should put a code in, saying it's impossible to do so! instead of over 100% water change


Theoretically it is possible to fo 106% water changes - just do it in two separate changes to add up to that number.  I believe the last build actually suggests two changes if it exceeds certain threshold.

But the point I want to make is that if you try to test the tool by testing boundary conditions (i.e. unrealistic configurations) you will find defects. I haven't looked into those cases as much as I do for more realistic cases.

Anyhow, if you could list any species that are currently not in the app, please list it here, I would gladly look into them.


----------



## yhbae01

gucci17 said:


> lol neat little tool! Thanks OP.
> 
> Is it possible to add more than 2 filters? Maybe an option at first to enter the amount of filters, then list them all.


I never expected people to have 3 filters on the same tank but you are about 10th person asking for it so I guess people do have them that way. 

Initial version only had 1 filter and I extended it the lazy way. Haha. I'll add more than 2 filter combination on my todo list.


----------



## Cory

I run tanks with more than 2 filters and most of my tanks have at least 2 filters.


----------



## yhbae01

Cory said:


> I run tanks with more than 2 filters and most of my tanks have at least 2 filters.


Do you have tanks with more than 3 filters?


----------



## Cory

Right now, yes. Typically though, no lol. The most I've ever run together continuously for a long period of time was 4.


----------



## yhbae01

I'm going to be pushing another build out in about 24 hours. If you'd like me to add any new species, please let me know here or by private message. Thanks.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2009 11 22 build:

- Added Rosy/Rosy Finned Tetra.
- Added Fantail Goldfish.
- Added Black Moor Goldfish.
- Added Oranda Goldfish.
- Added Crown Pearlscale Goldfish.
- Added Red Tail Catfish.
- Added 30g hex tank.
- Figure Eight Puffer has been marked as brakish.
- Fancy/Ryukin Goldfish minimum tank size has been reduced to 30x12 footprint.
- Fancy/Ryukin Goldfish size has been adjusted down from 9 to 8 inches.
- Raphael Catfish bioload has been adjusted slightly down.
- Updated data for Peacock Eel. Size has been downscaled to 8 inches from 12, aggression has been downscaled to peaceful.
- Added more Eheim Aquaball series filters.
- Added Eden series filters.
- Added an article - "Cycling a new tank".
- More accurate formula has been used to calculate 2 water changes split from a larger water change.
- Water change recommendations have been reduced by about 10%.
- Fixed a bug - sometimes User Defined Filter Capatity was changing by itself when it wasn't expected.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 125.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 374.

My apology - I wasn't able to add all species requested for this build due to lack of time. I promise, those will be added for the next build. 

As usual, please check out the link AqAdvisor for the tool.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

I like the app but I do think it's a little "aggressive" in suggesting water changes.

People could (in many cases) divide your recommended water change by two or three, per week, and still keep very low TDS and acceptably low Nitrates.

One or two variables to add: (a) is the tank using no live plants, lightly planted, or densely planted, (b) do you use carbon?

W


----------



## gucci17

Times that I would have more than 2 filters is having sponge filters in the tank. 

I overstocked and received this message - 

"Recommended water change schedule: 103% per week.(You might want to split this water change schedule to two -9223372036854775808% per week)"


----------



## yhbae01

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I like the app but I do think it's a little "aggressive" in suggesting water changes.
> 
> People could (in many cases) divide your recommended water change by two or three, per week, and still keep very low TDS and acceptably low Nitrates.
> 
> One or two variables to add: (a) is the tank using no live plants, lightly planted, or densely planted, (b) do you use carbon?
> 
> W


I'm going to reduce the water change recommendation level a bit. You are not the first to criticize this. I guess I just like to do more water changes than others in relation to the total bioload.


----------



## yhbae01

gucci17 said:


> Times that I would have more than 2 filters is having sponge filters in the tank.
> 
> I overstocked and received this message -
> 
> "Recommended water change schedule: 103% per week.(You might want to split this water change schedule to two -9223372036854775808% per week)"


Yes there was a bug in the code. If total WC is over 100%, it craps out. It will be fixed.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2009 11 26 build:

- Added Fire Eel.
- Added Tyre Track Eel.
- Added Clarias/Walking Catfish.
- Added Jaguar Cichlid.
- Added Dutch Ram.
- Added Furcata Rainbowfish.
- Added Banded Archerfish.
- Added Panda Dwarf Cichlid (Apistogramma nijsseni)
- Added Rainbow Cichlid.
- Added Giant Gourami.
- Added Uaru Cichlid.
- Added Greenstreaked Eartheater/Cupid Cichlid.
- Added Gangetic Leaffish/Nandus Nandus.
- Added Stripped Raphael Catish.
- Added Blue Acara (Aequidens latifrons).
- Added Aequidens Coeruleopunctatus.
- Added African Clawed Frog.
- Bioload for Ember Tetra has been increased slightly.
- All Apistogramma species have been marked as territorial during breeding time.
- Aggression for Chocolate Cichlid has been brought down by one level.
- Bioload for Figure Eight Puffer has been increased significantly as they have been identified as messy species.
- Bioload for Dwarf Puffer has been increased significantly as they have been identified as messy species.
- Carinotetraodon Imatator has been removed from the species DB.
- Minimum tank size for Green Spotted Puffer has been increased to 48x12.
- Temperature requirement for Odessa Barb has been updated.
- Attributes for Spotted Raphael Catfish has been updated and its Scientific name - Agamyxis pectinifrons.
- Fixed a spell error for White Cloud Mountain Minnow.
- Increased minimum tank sizes for larger Julidochromis species.
- Added "Water Change Factor" attribute to all species. Some species are more sensitive to nitrate levels than others hence this attribute will allow aqadvisor.com to report larger water changes to these species even if bioload doesn't warrant it. First of the species to use this attribute are Dwarf Puffer, Figure Eight Puffer and Green Spotted Puffer.
- Added Eheim 2071, 2073 and 2075 filters.
- Added Interpet PF series filters.
- Added 38g tank.
- Spelling mistake "brakish" has been fixed.
- Water change split algorithm has been refined once more with more special case checking.
- Water change recommendations have been reduced by another 10%.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 57.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 132.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 393.

I could not find much info about Chuco Godmani cichlid. If the requester can provide some URL for me to look into, I'd appreciate it.

Please go to AqAdvisor site to access the latest build.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2009 12 01 build:

- Added Lyretail Killifish.
- Added Celebes Rainbowfish.
- Added Rainbow Snakehead.
- Added Sawbwa Barb.
- Added Chuco/Southern Checkmark Cichlid.
- Added Swift/Hangel Rasbora.
- Added Golden Wonder/Striped Panchax Killifish.
- Added Black Cory.
- Added Golden Bristlenose Pleco.
- Added Bumblebee Catfish.
- Added Platinum Hatchet.
- Added Phuket Loach.
- Added Sajica Cichlid.
- Added Shark Catfish.
- Added Sixbar Distichodus.
- Added Celebes Halfbeak.
- Added Dwarf/Tail Spot Pygmy Cory.
- Added Tiger Loach.
- Added Sailfin Pleco.
- Added Red Bellied Pacu.
- Added Black Pacu.
- Added Blue Tilapia.
- Added Zebra Tilapia.
- Added Redeye Tilapia.
- Added Redfin Tilapia.
- Added Nile Tilapia.
- Updated "mouth size" for all plecos. They have been adjusted to smaller sizes so that they are no longer seen as threats to smaller species up to certain point.
- Updated "mouth size" for all cory catfishes. They have been adjusted to smaller sizes.
- Updated size of Dojo Loach from 10 inch to 8 inch.
- Slightly decreased the bioload of Dwarf Puffer.
- Bioload for Fahaka Puffer has been increased significantly as they have been identified as messy species.
- Bioload for Green Spotted Puffer has been further increased.
- Minimum number for cories have been adjusted down from 5 to 4.
- Updated "mouth size" for Angelfish to be a bit smaller. Most of the cories are no longer a threat.
- Filtration capacity for all filters have been re-evaluated and increased by 10%.
- Added Hagen Stringray series filters.
- Added JBL CristalProfi series filters.
- Added Eheim 2211 filter.
- New Feature: "Start Over" link has been added.
- New Article: "How does AqAdvisor.com work?" has been added.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 140.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 422.
- Added a new logo, drawn by my little daughter! I'm proud of her and her work. 

To access this site, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2009 12 06 build:

- Added Cynotilapia sp. White Top Hara.
- Added Black Fin Cory (Corydoras leucomelas).
- Added Dainty Cory/Venezuelan Pygmy Cory (Corydoras habrosus).
- Added Dwarf Rainbowfish/McCullochi Rainbowfish.
- Added Marble Hatchet/Marbled Hatchet.
- Added White Skirt Tetra.
- Added American Grass Shrimp.
- Added Japanese Algae Shrimp as an alias to Amano Shrimp.
- Red Top Cobalt Cichlid (Metriaclima greshakei).
- Current Bumblebee Catfish name has been extended with SA. Also minimum tank footprint has been reduced to 20x10.
- New feature: allows more than 2 filters. I have not set an upper limit so go as high as you need! It is fully backward compatible so if you have bookmarks with filters already selected, it will continue to work and also allow you to add more filters if you need them.
- New feature: grouping feature has been implemented. Now it is possible to define a group of species and use them for "Good Exception" cases. i.e. Angels don't touch any of the corydoras species even though some of the corydoras species are small.
- New feature: new attribute has been added for fin nipping species - if they exceed certain number, they will no longer fin nip. As a starter, Tiger Barb has been assigned a value of 10.
- Now displays for all plecos that they need driftwood.
- New species submission page is up. This is only for those who have real experience with species that are missing in aqadvisor.com. I will continue to accept new species directly so please use this only if you know the species well! Your submissions will be much appreciated!
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 434.

To access the site, please use click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae01

I'm planning for another release within 24 hours. If you want to request for any new species/filters/tanks, please let me know asap!


----------



## Byronicle

this is neat, but usually i stock up by instinct per se


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2009 12 10 build:

- Added Milomo Hap.
- Added Black Kuhli/Chocolate Kuhli/Java Loach (Pangio oblonga)
- Added Gardneri Killifish/Blue Lyretail.
- Added Blue Acara.
- Added Amazon/South American Puffer.
- Added Gold Barb (Puntius sachsi).
- Added Tiger Shrimp.
- Added Whisker Shrimp. This one is marked as Macrobrachium sp. which means it is likely to grow large (marked as 4 inches) and will likely to hurt community fishes of smaller sizes.
- Added Flowerhorn Short Body.
- Created "Shrimp" group. Now if users add puffers alongside shrimps, a warning will be displayed.
- Created "Snail" group. Now if users add puffers alongside snails, a warning will be displayed.
- Created "MbunaCompatable" group. Mixing species in this group and outside this group will show warning. All mbuna, synodontis catfishes and bristlenose pleco have been included in this group.
- Clown, Yoyo, Skunk and Dwarf Loaches have been marked as snail eaters.
- Adjusted the temperature requirements for Firemouth.
- Severum has been updated to be more friendly with smaller species.
- Severum size has been reduced from 12 to 10 inches.
- Severum has been marked as friendly with cories.
- Scientific name for Gold Nudget Pleco has been updated to Baryancistrus sp. L081.
- Size for Gold Nudget Pleco has been changed to 7 inches.
- Updated water parameter requirements for Adolofo Cory.
- Common name for Sciaenochromis Fryeri has been updated to Electric Blue Hap.
- Fixed the common name for Aequidens latifrons to Platinum Acara.
- Fixed bioload for Flowerhorn. Also aggression has been increased.
- Added Red Sea Deco Art Nano filter.
- Added Clear Seal Magi-series filters.
- Added Hagen Fluval Mini filter.
- Added Eheim 2032/2034/2036 Ecco Pro series filters.
- Added Tetra Advanced Filtration series filters.
- Fixed a bug: Now "Display only suitable species" mode will not reset to "Display all species" when you add or remove new species.
- Fixed a bug: Now it no longer displays that you need more filtration if no filters are selected.
- Fixed a bug: Used to display wrong betta in some cases when warnings are generated.
- Added more description on the submission page.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 151.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 447.

Please click on AqAdvisor site to access the application.


----------



## yhbae01

Byronicle said:


> this is neat, but usually i stock up by instinct per se


That works too...


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2009 12 13 build:

- Added L018, L085 and L177 variations of Gold Nugget Plecos. L081 existed already in DB.
- Added Assassin Snail.
- Added Rainbow Cichlid.
- Added Five Banded Barb.
- Added Red Phantom Tetra.
- Added Sumo Loach.
- Added Chao Phraya Giant Catfish/Paroon Shark.
- Added Albino Bristlenose Pleco.
- Added Corydoras duplicareus.
- Added Starlight Bristlenose Pleco.
- Added Otocinclus vestitus.
- Added Golden Oto.
- Added Mrs Schwartz Cory.
- Added Rio ***** Dwarf Cichlid.
- Added Two Line Cory (Corydoras parallelus).
- Added Corydoras incolicana.
- Added Macmaster Dwarf Cichlid (Apistogramma macmasteri).
- Added Steindachner Dwarf Cichlid.
- Dojo/Weather Loach has been marked as snail eaters.
- Fixed a spell error for "Gold Nudget Pleco".
- Gold Nugget Plecos are removed from species that require driftwood.
- Added a note that L018 is a juvenile form of L085 Gold Nugget Pleco.
- URL format has been changed. *Past bookmarks are not backward compatible with the current build. Please re-do your bookmarks if you have them already.* This was done so that I can update future common or scientific names of existing species in DB without breaking bookmarks again in the future.
- "Lake Tang" group has been created. All species from that lake has been added, and if a user tries to mix any fishes not belonging to this group, a warning will be displayed.
- Fixed a bug: Sometimes, "Display only suitable species" was getting activated automatically at unwanted times. This has been fixed.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 468.

Please click on AqAdvisor site to access the application.

Once again, my apology - I couldn't add all requested species this time around due to lack of time. I'll add it for the next release!


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2009 12 16 build:

- Added Silver Hatchet (as an alias to existing Hatchet)
- Added Paradise Fish.
- Added Kamaka Rainbowfish.
- Added New Guinea Rainbowfish.
- Added Eastern Rainbowfish.
- Added Macaw Cichlid.
- Added Zebra Obliquidens.
- Added Dwarf Petricola.
- Added Christmas Fulu.
- Added Labidochromis chisumulae.
- Added Green/Chinese Barb (Puntius semifasciolatus).
- Added Peppermint Pleco.
- Increased minimum tank space required for Betta imbellis to 16x8 inches (5.5g)
- Aggression defense ability for Tinfoil Barb has been increased. Previously it was marked too low for its size. (same as small barbs!)
- Aggression towards other species for Sumo Loach has been downgraded. This species mainly shows aggression towards its own.
- Size of Gold Barb has been adjusted down to 2.9 inches.
- Mbuna group has been split into two groups - Mbuna and MbunaCompatible. Only the species from Mbuna group will generate warning if mixed with species that belong to neither Mbuna nor MbunaCompatible group.
- Tang group has been split into two groups - Tang and TangCompatible. Only the species from Tang group will generate warning if mixed with species that belong to neither Tang nor TangCompatible group.
- Rainbow Cichlid has been updated to require at least a group of 3. Apparently, they are a social species.
- Size for Gold Barb (Puntius sachsi) has been updated to 3.8.
- Size for Golden Barb (Puntius gelius) has been updated to 2.4.
- Updated the tank dimension for Eclipse System 12.
- Added Aqua One Aquis 500/700/1000/1200 series filters.
- Added Aqua One Aquis 22x0 series filters.
- Added Interpet PF Mini filter.
- Added Interpet EPF series filters.
- "Start over" now retains all units but clears all other attributes and selections.
- New feature: Male to female ratio has been implemented. Platy/Molly/Guppy will display 1:2(M:F) ratio while harlem mbuna will display 1:4(M:F) ratio. Other species will also receive similar treatments when required. Now it is possible to say "1 platy is ok. But if you want to keep more than 1, then M:F ratio must exceed 1:2".
- New feature: "cm" unit is now supported. Tank dimension attributes can now be displayed and used in both inch and cm.
- New feature: When a species is added, the selection point will continue to remain on the same species.
- New feature: Sort by scientific name has been added. Now you can sort using both common and scientific names.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 161.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 481.

Please click on AqAdvisor site to try out the site.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2009 12 20 build:

- Added Marble Molly as an alias to Molly.
- Added Dwarf Molly.
- Added Scarlet Badis.
- Added Espei Rasbora.
- Added Golden Zebra Danio as an alias to Zebra Danio.
- Added Madagascar Rainbowfish/Red Tailed Silverside (Bedotia geayi).
- Added Parkinson Rainbowfish.
- Updated attribute for P. Demasoni. Minimum number has been set to 1, but if user selects more than 1, male to female ratio of 1:9 is recommended.
- Updated scientific name for Mystery Snail to Pomacea cuprina (apparently most experts don't agree on their scientific names!)
- Updated scientific name for Swift/Hangel Rasbora to Trigonostigma hengeli
- Updated mouth size for Blue Gourami. It will now display a warning against smaller peaceful species such as Neon Tetra.
- Bioload for Badis Badis has been updated. Previously a wrong value was set.
- Bioloads for Platy/Guppy/Molly/Swordtale have been adjusted downward _slightly_. They were (and still are) marked somewhat high.
- Made it little more obvious which unit (cm vs inch) AqAdvisor is currently using.
- Added Sera Fil series filters.
- Added Juwel series filters. Juwel does not publish their filtration capacity on their web, so the capacity has been estimated by an experienced keeper. Please give me some feedback if you have this filter, and this looks ok from your perspective. Each entry is a combination of a pump and a media basket. Most of the likely combinations have been provided on the list.
- Fixed a bug: Retaining exiting selection didn't always work - when filter is being used or scientific sorting has been enabled, this feature didn't work. It has been fixed.
- Fixed a bug: When water parameter incompatibilty is detected, temperature/pH/hardness wasn't being reported correctly. It has been fixed.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 169.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 489.

Please click on AqAdvisor site to access the application.

I'm going to take some time off during the holidays. Have a merry Christmas and happy new year, everyone!


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2009 12 27 build:

- Added Metriaclima sp Aurora Yellow.
- Added Pseudotropheus sp Kingsizei (Metriaclima pulpican).
- Added Tiger Danio.
- Refined warning message for the species that require male to female ratios.
- Updated for Rainbow Cichlid. They should be raised in a group of 8 and also added some species specific notes.
- Updated for Silver & Asian Arowana. Minimum tank size has been increased to 100x35 inches.
- Updated for Asian Arowana. Size has been updated to 35 inches.
- Updated for Chanchito. Minimum tank size has been reduced.
- Updated for Yoyo Loach. Aggression defence has been increased slightly.
- Added Hydor Krystal series filters.
- Added Aqua One Aquis 1250 filter.
- Added "What's this" link next to filtration capacity number. Many questions were raised on what this % number meant.
- Fixed a bug: Occasionally, "Please specify the quantity of fish you want to add." is being displayed at inappropriate places. Now this is only displayed if you try to add species without specifying quantity.
- Fixed a bug: It was possible to bring down quantity of selected species to -ve territory. Now if user removes them down to zero or less, the given species will be removed from the selected list.
- Filtration capacity % will no longer be displayed as 0% if user didn't select any filters.
- Now displays an appropriate warning if a species that becomes aggressive when it starts to breed is mixed with another species that does not handle aggression well. This attribute is being fine tuned so it may not correctly display for all species.
- Introduced one decimal place for filtration capacities to gain some further accuracy.
- Added 6.5g bookshelf tank.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 58.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 175.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 491.

I am way behind in terms of adding newly requested species due to my laziness during this holiday break. I'll work on those eventually so please be patient with me. 

As usual, please click on AqAdvisor site to access the application.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 01 03 build:

- Added Port/Black Acara.
- Added Mayan Cichlid.
- Added Pastel Cichlid (Amphilophus Alfari).
- Added Polypterus Bichir Lapradei.
- Added Australian Pearl Arowana (Scleropages jardinii).
- Added Pink Tailed Chalceus (Chalceus macrolepidotus).
- Added Cigar Shark (Leptobarbus hoevenii).
- Added Red Bellied Piranha (Pygocentrus nattereri).
- Added Dalmatian Molly.
- Added Rubbernose/Bulldog Pleco.
- Added Metriaclima estherae.
- Added Pseudotropheus flavus.
- Added Zebra Spiny Eel.
- Fixed common name for Tire Track Eel.
- Reduced minimum tank size for Midas to 48x18 inch.
- Reduced minimum tank size for Blue Gourami. It should now be ok in a 36g bowfront tank.
- Removed driftwood requirement for Chocolate Zebra Pleco L270.
- All Neocaridina species have been marked as interbreedable to each other.
- When a species too large for a given tank is selected, size is also displayed.
- Bioload for Firemouth has been increased.
- Bioload for Texas Cichlid has been increased.
- Bioload for Red Devil Cichlid has been increased.
- Bioload for Severum has been increased. Size has also been increased to 12 inches. Minimum tank size has been increased to 48x18.
- Bioload for Convict Cichlid has been increased.
- Bioload for Jack Dempsey has been increased.
- Bioload for Salvini Cichlid has been increased.
- Bioload for Oscar has been increased.
- Bioload for Blood Parrot has been increased.
- Bioload for Chao Phraya Giant Catfish has been increased.
- Bioload for Red Tailed Catfish has been increased.
- All bettas are marked as potential MTS eaters.
- Re-marked Pseudotropheus Estherae as an alias to Maylandia estherae.
- Minimum tank size of Fire Eel has been increased to 72x18.
- Increased upper cap for total bioload from 1000% to 5000%.
- Fixed a bug: Equal temperature ranges were being displayed for all species when temperature incompatibility was detected. Now correct (and independent) temperature ranges for each species are displayed.
- Fixed a bug: For very small aquariums (less than 2.5g), some stocking levels weren't reporting correct levels.
- Added Eheim 2262 filter.
- Added Azoo Oxygen sponge series filters.
- Added 240g and 300g tanks (both 8ft).
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 60.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 187.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 506.

Requester - could not find scientific name for Xingu Pike - please send it to me.

Once again, I am way behind on adding new species. Please be patient with me. 

To access the site, please clink on AqAdvisor link.


----------



## tebore

Might I suggest adding the Penn Plax series of equipment. I see besides tetra they are popular in the "starter kit" segment. A new person to the hobby would find the tool a useful guideline. They'll be able to see that their small world filter can't support a goldfish nor can their 1 gallon tank.


----------



## yhbae01

tebore said:


> Might I suggest adding the Penn Plax series of equipment. I see besides tetra they are popular in the "starter kit" segment. A new person to the hobby would find the tool a useful guideline. They'll be able to see that their small world filter can't support a goldfish nor can their 1 gallon tank.


Good suggestion - I'll add it to my wishlist. Thanks!


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 01 07 build:

- Added White Cichlid (Vieja argentea).
- Added Vieja fenestrata.
- Added Tailbar Cichlid (Vieja hartwegi).
- Added Black Belt Cichlid (Vieja maculicauda).
- Added Redhead Cichlid (Vieja synspila).
- Added West African Bichir (Polypterus retropinnis).
- Added Polypterus mokelembembe.
- Added Polypterus teugelsi.
- Added Saddled Bichir (Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri).
- Added Congo Bichir (Polypterus endlicheri congicus).
- Added Guinean Bichir (Polypterus ansorgii).
- Added Ropefish as an alias to Reedfish.
- Added Leopoldi Stingray (Potamotrygon leopoldi).
- Added Flower Stingray (Potamotrygon schroederi).
- Added Motoro Stingray (Potamotrygon motoro).
- Added Common Stringray (Potamotrygon laticeps) - requester please confirm if this is the right species for a "common" ray.
- Added Thinbar Datnoid.
- Added Florida Gar.
- Added Shortnose Gar.
- Added Longnose Gar.
- Added Aligator Gar.
- Added Cuban Gar.
- Added Tropical Gar.
- Added Lima Shovelnose Catfish.
- Added Cherry Red Cichlid as an alias to Maylandia estherae.
- Added Half Banded/Half Barred/Zig Zag Spiny Eel.
- Added Tiger Shovelnose Catfish.
- Added Domino Syno/Synodontis notatus/Synodontis notata.
- Added Redbreast Sunfish (Lepomis auritus).
- Added Green Sunfish (Lepomis cyanellus).
- Added Pumpkinseed (Lepomis gibbosus).
- Added Warmouth (Lepomis gulosus).
- Added Orangespotted Sunfish (Lepomis humilis).
- Added Bluegill (Lepomis macrochirus).
- Added Redear Sunfish (Lepomis microlophus).
- Added Spotfin Goby Cichlid (Tanganicodus irsacae).
- Added Tandanus Catfish.
- Added Polkadotted/Angelicus/Marble Loach (Botia kubotai).
- Added Copper Harlequin as an alias to Swift Rasbora.
- Added Maingano Mbuna (Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos).
- Added Redline Shark/Redline Barb as alias to Denisoni Barb.
- Added Glowlight Danio (Danio choprai).
- Added Blind Cave Tetra (Astyanax jordani).
- Added Peacock Bass Monoculus.
- Added Peacock Bass Orinocensis.
- Added Peacock Bass Temensis.
- Added Peacock Bass Temensis.
- Added Peacock Bass Ocellaris.
- Added Pike Cichlid (Crenicichla sp. Xingu).
- Increased bioload of Hypselecara temporalis.
- Updated Blue Gourami to be more friendly with smaller species. Minimum tank footprint has been adjusted to 30x12.
- Reduced size of Silver Dollar to 6 inches. Also minimum tank size has been reduced to 48x12.
- Renamed scientific name of Silver Dollar to Metynnis argenteus.
- Added a note to female betta - "can still become aggressive even if she doesn't show aggression right away. Not recommended to be mixed with peaceful community species.". Male betta already shows warning if more than 1 are selected.
- Aggression for Severum has been reduced. It should be more peaceful towards less aggressive species.
- Aggression for Blue Acara has been reduced. It should be more peaceful towards less aggressive species.
- Added some notes to Black Knife Ghost Fish.
- Added some notes to Clown Loach.
- Updated scientific name of Cobalt Blue Zebra to Metriaclima callainos.
- Updated bioload for Cobalt Blue Zabra. Also updated water requirements.
- Reduced bioload for Tropheus Duboisi slightly. Minimum number has been raised to 12.
- Reduced size of Tropheus Moorii to 5 inches. Also reduced bioload slightly. Minimum number has been raised to 12.
- Added Lifeguard Aquatics Bed Filter series filters.
- Added 45g tank.
- Fixed a bug: If you select a filter in Gallon mode and flip to Litre mode then do other operations, filtration capacities were incorectly displayed. This has been fixed.
- Fixed a bug: Exception list handling code contained a bug that caused AqAdvisor.com to report potential interbreeding possibilities when drwarf puffer & shrimps are selected. Fixed!
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 190.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 61.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 528.

I am still way behind going through the wishlist for the application. Still, please let me know if you have more suggestions - those are always welcome! 

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor link.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 01 10 build:

- Added Black Bullhead Catfish.
- Added Brown Bullhead Catfish.
- Added Yellow Bullhead Catfish.
- Added Channel Catfish.
- Added White/Pacific Sturgeon (Acipenser transmontanus).
- Added Shovelnose Sturgeon (Scaphirhynchus platorynchus).
- Added Largemouth/Bigmouth/Black/Florida Bass.
- Added Smallmouth Bass.
- Added Aequidens diadema.
- Added Aequidens metae.
- Added Aequidens sp. Jennaro Herrera.
- Added Aequidens sp. Atabapo.
- Added Andinoacara stalsbergi.
- Added Andinoacara sp. Gold Saum.
- Added Andinoacara pulcher.
- Added Whiteseam Fighter (Betta albimarginata).
- Added African Leaf Fish/Spotted Climbing Perch/Leopard Gourami (Ctenopoma acutirostre).
- Added South American Leaf Fish/Amazon Leaf Fish (Monocirrhus polyacanthus).
- Added Bucktoothed Tetra (Exodon paradoxus).
- Added Hujeta Gar/Freshwater Barracuda/Slant Nose Gar (Ctenolucius hujeta).
- Added Leopardfish/Dusky Millions Fish (Phalloceros caudimaculatus).
- Added Striped Glass Catfish/False Glass Catfish (Kryptopterus macrocephalus).
- Added Angelicus Botia as an alias to Angelicus Loach.
- Added Yellow Perch.
- Fixed common name for Alligator Gar. Increased size to 5 feet. Also increased aggression.
- Added note to Tropheus Duboisi that they require controlled aggression when stocking.
- Added note to Tropheus Moorii that they require controlled aggression when stocking.
- Added notes to Hillstream Loach about waterflow and oxygen requirements.
- Red Tailed Black Sharks and Rainbow Sharks are marked as incompatible due to aggression to each other.
- Set max number of Red Tailed Black Sharks to 1.
- Set max number of Rainbow Sharks to 1.
- Aggression for both sharks towards other species have been reduced.
- Reduced size of Tropical Gar to 24 inches.
- Fixed a bug: Both pH and Hardness ranges for each species weren't correctly shown when conflicts are found. This has been fixed.
- Updated pH requirements for Lake Tang species - pH starts at 7.6.
- Updated pH requirements for Lake Victoria species - pH starts at 7.6.
- Updated pH requirements for Lake Malawi species - pH starts at 7.6.
- Added a warning if Lake Malawi species are mixed with other species, including mbuna species.
- Added Jebo 810/819 filters.
- Added Penn Plax Cascase series power filters.
- Added Fluval xx3 series canister filters.
- Added Fluval xx4 series canister filters.
- Added Eheim Liberty filters.
- Added Skilter 250/400 filters.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 213.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 599.

Please click on AqAdvisor site to access the app.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 01 14 build:

- Added Threadfin RainbowFish
- Added Teacup Stingray as an alias to Motoro Stingray.
- Added Wolf Fish (Hoplias malabaricus).
- Added Sturgeon Catfish (Platystomatichthys sturio).
- Added European/European Wels Catfish (Silurus glanis).
- Added Frogmouth Catfish (Chaca chaca).
- Added Widebar/Siamese Tiger Datnoid (Datnioides pulcher).
- Added Finescale Tigerfish (Datnioides microlepis).
- Added Siamese Tigerfish (Datnioides polota).
- Added New Guinea Tigerfish (Datnioides campbelli).
- Added Featherfin Rainbowfish as an alias to Threadfin RainbowFish (Iriatherina werneri).
- Added Tigrinus Catfish/Dourada Zebra (Brachyplatystoma tigrinum).
- Added Loricaria cataphracta L062.
- Added Loricaria lentiginosa.
- Added Loricaria lundbergi.
- Added Loricaria parnahybae.
- Added Loricaria prolixa.
- Added Loricaria pumila.
- Added Marbled Whiptail (Loricaria simillima).
- Added Loricaria spinulifera.
- Added Loricaria sp. Rio Atabapo.
- Added Ruby/Black Ruby Barb (Puntius nigrofasciatus).
- Added Ornate/Flase Rosy/Bentos Tetra (Hyphessobrycon bentosi).
- Increased bioload for Clown Loach. Also increased minimum number to 5.
- Mouth size of Emerald/Cholocate Cichlid has been reduced to 2 inches.
- All hatchets, African Butterfly Fish and Bettas are marked as jumpers - appropriate notes will be displayed.
- Bioload for Chocolate Cichlid has been lowered.
- Temperature requirement for Puntius semifasciolatus has been expanded/raised slightly.
- Size of Yoyo Loach has been increased to 6 inches. Also added a note that it can reach up to 10 inches on rare occasions.
- Skunk Loach has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Size of Odessa Barb has been reduced to 2 inches. Tank requirement has also been reduced to 24x12.
- Changed the message when stocking level exceeds 160% to something a bit more prominent.
- Black Pacu has been adjusted to 30 inches.
- Red Bellied Pacu has been adjusted to 30 inches.
- Minimum number for Black and Red Bellied Pacu have been brought down to 1 but added a note saying they still prefer to be in groups when they are juveniles.
- Bioloads for Black and Red Bellied Pacu have been increased.
- Adjusted pH for Oscar to 6.4 - 7.5.
- Adjusted pH for Jewel Cichlid to 6.4 - 7.5.
- Adjusted pH for Common Pleco to 6 - 7.5.
- Increased water change requirement for Common Pleco.
- Increased bioload of Jewel Cichlid slightly.
- New feature: Now it is possible to combine species that will shoal together. As a starter, Zebra Danio and similar (or same) species have been combined. It will no longer produce warnings if combined number exceeds minimum number.
- Stripped Loach and other aliases of this species have been combined for minimum shoaling species calculation.
- Same modifications have been made for Banana Loach, madagascar Rainbowfish, Mosquito Rasbora, Polkadotted Loach, Marbled hatchet, Bronze Cory, Dainty Cory, Dwarf Cory, Green Chromide, Gardneri Killfish, Hatchet, Black Skirt Tetra, Flame Tetra, Rosy Tetra, Threadfin RainbowFish, American Flagfish, Striped Glass Catfish, Red Zebra, Dwarf Rainbowfish, Dojo Loach, Holden Pencilfish, Black Kuhli, Pitbull Pleco, Leopardfish, Ballon Molly, Molly, Pristella Tetra, Bumble Bee Cichlid, Denisoni Barb, Checkered Barb, Synodontis Eupterus, Domini Syno and Swift Rasbora.
- Removed the possibility of Molly and Platy cross breeding.
- African Leaf Fish has been marked more peaceful.
- African Dwarf Frogs and African Clawed Frogs are marked incompatible due to ACFs being chytrid carriers.
- Added notes for African Dwarf Frog.
- Added notes for African Claw Frog.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 601.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

Now that the application can handle minimum shoaling number for similar (but not necessarily the same scientific names) species, please forward any similar species that will actually shoal together. There are probably quite a few different corydoras species that will shoal in this manner.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 01 17 build:

- Added Red Empress (Protomelas Taeniolatus).
- Marked Neon and Cardinal Tetras as common shoalers.
- Marked Black Kuhli and regular Kuhli as common shoalers.
- Marked South American Puffer as a shoaling species with minimum number of 3.
- Added a note (mostly tips) for South American Puffer.
- Increase the size of Synodontis eupterus to 8.7 inches and changed scientific name to Synodontis euptera. Removed from African Drift Lake compatible group and minimum number has been set to 1. pH has been adjusted to 5.6 - 7.5.
- Peppered Cory and Panda Cory are marked as common schoolers.
- Added more notes for African Dwarf Frog.
- Added more notes for African Calw Frog.
- Increased bioload for African Dwarf Frog.
- Increased bioload for African Claw Frog.
- African Claw Frog has been marked to recommend species only tank.
- Updated Polkadotted Loach to Polka Dot Loach.
- Added Pakistani Loach as an alias for Botia almorhae.
- Updated scientific name of Tiger Loach to Syncrossus hymenophysa.
- Updated scientific name of Skunk Botia to Yasuhikotakia morleti.
- Updated scientific name of Longfin Zebra Danio to Danio rerio.
- Updated common name of Melanotaenia fluviatilis to ray River Rainbowfish.
- Added Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish as an alias to Turquoise Rainbowfish.
- Updated scientific name of Eastern Rainbowfish to Melanotaenia splendida.
- Added Tetra Whisper 3i filter.
- Added Jungle Junior/Senior Dirt Magnet series filters.
- Added Zoomed 501 Turtle Filter.
- Added Tom Aquatics Rapids Mini Canister C-80.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 219.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 628.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

Requestor: I could not find Lustar Hydro Sponge H0 specification on the net. Please let me know if you can find a site that either sells or lists this filter.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Hi,

Nice site! I was also thinking about making a tool for calculation fish compatibility based on aquarium parameters and owner preferences.
This is a great one!

Unfortunately, I don't see my filter there, which is *AquaClear 30*. It is selling everywhere in Toronto.


----------



## yhbae01

igor.kanshyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice site! I was also thinking about making a tool for calculation fish compatibility based on aquarium parameters and owner preferences.
> This is a great one!
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't see my filter there, which is *AquaClear 30*. It is selling everywhere in Toronto.


Hi there,

Glad to hear that you like it. 

Try to look for your filter under Hagen brand. I believe every AquaClear series filters are there.


----------



## Darkside

How about we get some more Tangs added to the list


----------



## yhbae01

Darkside said:


> How about we get some more Tangs added to the list


Do you have any specific ones in mind?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

yhbae01 said:


> Try to look for your filter under Hagen brand. I believe every AquaClear series filters are there.


Thank you. It's great that you answered so fast.
I've found my filter there.

I've specially checked the filter box. There is only one record about Hagen there. It's on the bottom side 
So, I think that you might should not 'hide' these AquaClear devices under Hagen brand  This will help people to find what they are looking for.

Thanks again.


----------



## yhbae01

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you. It's great that you answered so fast.
> I've found my filter there.
> 
> I've specially checked the filter box. There is only one record about Hagen there. It's on the bottom side
> So, I think that you might should not 'hide' these AquaClear devices under Hagen brand  This will help people to find what they are looking for.
> 
> Thanks again.


You are not alone actually. I've received quite a few questions regarding this. I think people generally know "AquaClear" more than "Hagen". One solution is to just replicate the entries under "AquaClear". Makes the list a bit longer but it will capture people who look for both ways.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

yhbae01 said:


> One solution is to just replicate the entries under "AquaClear". Makes the list a bit longer but it will capture people who look for both ways.


Your right. This will be an easiest way. 

Also you can redesing this long list onto two dependent frop-down boxes. Users will select a filter brand first. Then the second drop-down box will be reloaded and the user will select a specific filter model. This will make the interface better, but it will take a little more space.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 01 21 build:

- Added Freshwater Shark (Wallago attu).
- Added Wallago leeri.
- Added Arapaima gigas.
- Added Wolf Cichlid (Parachromis dovii).
- Added Dwarf Chain Loach as an alias to Dwarf Loach.
- Added Queen/Bengal/Geto Loach (Botia dario).
- Added Forktail Rainbowfish (Pseudomugil Furcatus).
- Added Honey Blue Eye (Pseudomugil mellis).
- Added Delicate Blue Eye (Pseudomugil tenellus).
- Added Spotted Blue Eye (Pseudomugil gertrudae).
- Added Blue Back Blue Eye (Pseudomugil cyanodorsalis).
- Added Albino Tiger Barb as an alias to Tiger Barb.
- Added Abei Puffer (Monotrete Abei).
- Added Red Tailed Redeye Puffer (Carinotetraodon irrubesco).
- Added Brown Puffer (Monotrete Turgidus).
- Added Arrowhead Puffer (Monotrete suvattii).
- Added Mbu Puffer (Tetraodon mbu).
- Added Congo Puffer (Tetraodon miurus).
- Added Ceylon Puffer (Tetraodon fluviatilis).
- Added Pungas Catfish (Pangasius pangasius).
- Added Pangasius nasutus.
- Added Pangasius micronemus.
- Added Pangasius larnaudii.
- Added Piraiba (Brachyplatystoma filamentosum).
- Added (Brachyplatystoma rousseauxii).
- Added Cairns Rainbowfish (Cairnsichthys rhombosomoides).
- Added Allens Rainbowfish (Chilatherina alleni).
- Added Axelrods Rainbowfish (Chilatherina axelrodi).
- Added Blehers Rainbowfish (Chilatherina bleheri).
- Added Bulolo Rainbowfish (Chilatherina bulolo).
- Added Highlands Rainbowfish (Chilatherina campsi).
- Added Silver Rainbowfish (Chilatherina crassispinosa).
- Added Barred Rainbowfish (Chilatherina fasciata).
- Added Lorentzs Rainbowfish (Chilatherina lorentzii).
- Added Chilatherina pricei.
- Added Sentani Rainbowfish (Chilatherina sentaniensis).
- Added Tami River Rainbowfish (Glossolepis pseudoincisus).
- Added Grime Rainbowfish (Glossolepis dorityi).
- Added Salmon-Red Rainbowfish (Glossolepis incisus).
- Added Sepik Rainbowfish (Glossolepis kabia).
- Aggression of Clown Knife against other species have been reduced.
- Mouth size of Clown Knife has been reduced to 5 inches.
- Added a note to all eels that they may escape, lids are recommended.
- Bioload for Iridescent Shark has been increased.
- Elephantnose and other electrical fishes have been marked as more friendly towards smaller species. They are also marked incompatible with each other.
- Added Eheim Pickup range of filters.
- Added Cascade 600 filter.
- Added Boyu EF series filters.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 230.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 671.

There's still quite a bit of species to add on my wishlist. If your species haven't shown up yet, please be patient!

Please click on AqAdvisor site to access the application.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 01 24 build:

- Added Dario Dario as an alias to Scarlet Badis.
- Added Flyspeck Hardyhead (Craterocephalus stercusmuscarum).
- Added Bahia Red (Geophagus sp. Bahia Red).
- Added Tiger Muskie (Esox masquinongy x lucius).
- Added Sabretooth Tetra/Payara (Hydrolycus scomberoides).
- Added Red Tail Barracuda (Acestrorhynchus falcatus).
- Added Long-Tailed River/Antennae Stingray (Plesiotrygon iwamae).
- Added Apistogramma atahualpa.
- Added Apistogramma baenschi.
- Added Apistogramma bitaeniata.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Black-Chin.
- Added Apistogramma borellii.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Broad-banded.
- Added Apistogramma elizabethae.
- Added Apistogramma cf. eunotus Orange-tail.
- Added Apistogramma hongsloi.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Mamor.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Maulbr.
- Added Apistogramma panduro.
- Added Apistogramma sp. Parrot.
- Added Apistogramma cf. resticulosa Mamor.
- Added Apistogramma rupununi.
- Added Apistogramma trifasciata.
- Added Apistogramma uaupesi.
- Added Apistogramma viejita.
- Updated the size of Leopard Bushfish to 6 inches.
- Size of Neon Tetra has been reduced slightly to 1.5 inches.
- Mouth size of Angels and Altum angels have been reduced to 1.5 inches.
- Size of Harlequin Rasbora has been bumped up slgihtly to 1.6 inches.
- Ceylon Puffer has been marked as brackish.
- Updated minimum tank size for African Butterfly Fish to 24x12.
- Updated size of Denisonii to 5.5 inches. Minimum tank size has been set to 36x12.
- Minimum tank height requirement for Spotted Climbing Perch has been significantly reduced.
- Bioload for Angelfish has been increased slightly.
- Bioload for Altum Angel has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank sizes for large species have been updated.
- Size of Geophagus brasiliensis has been increased to 11 inches.
- Size of Apistogramma agassizii has been increased to 3.5 inches. Also max pH has been reduced to 7.
- Size of Cockatoo Apisto has been increased to 3.5 inches.
- Size of Macmaster Dwarf Cichlid has been increased to 3.5 inches.
- Size of Panda Dwarf Cichlid has been increased to 3.5 inches.
- Size of Steindachner Dwarf Cichlid has been increased to 4 inches.
- Added Lustar Hydro Sponge H0 filter (on the last build to be more accurate).
- Hagen AquaClear filters have been also listed as just "AquaClear filters". Many people didn't realize that they were under "Hagen" brand name.
- Added Marineland Duetto series filters.
- Added Eheim 2080/2180 Professional 3 series filters.
- Added some more large tanks.
- Bug fixed: Sometimes, the app was mis-reporting a warning related to similar shoaling species. This has been fixed.
- *New feature*: Now *juvenile sized species are supported*! This feature was a huge pain in the <insert your favorite part here> to implement - there might still be some bugs related to this and overall bioload calculation on these sub-adult sizes, hence may require further fine tuning. Please let me know if it looks right. A bonus - once you enter your species in juvenile sizes, you can flip back and forth between juvenile mode and adult mode. When you flip, the application will automatically re-calculate stocking %, filtration capacity %, and water change % so that you know what you are dealing with once they are grown up. I did not change the warnings so those will continue to assume all species are grown up. Try it out!
- New feature: Now the app allows users to flip between two window sizes. One is ideal for laptop users and the other is ideal for those who use monitors with higher resolutions.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 66.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 245.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 698.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 01 31 build:

- Added Red Terror/Festas Cichlid (Cichlasoma festae).
- Added Gulper Catfish (Asterophysus batrachus).
- Added Debauwi Catfish (Pareutropius buffei).
- Added Leggetts Rainbowfish (Glossolepis leggetti).
- Added Spotted Rainbowfish (Glossolepis maculosus).
- Added Mamberamo Rainbowfish (Glossolepis multisquamata).
- Added Ramu Rainbowfish (Glossolepis ramuensis).
- Added Lake Wanam Rainbowfish (Glossolepis wanamensis).
- Added Colombian Tetra (Hyphessobrycon columbianus).
- Added Leggetts Rainbowfish (Glossolepis leggetti).
- Added Mamberamo Rainbowfish (Glossolepis multisquamata).
- Added Ramu Rainbowfish (Glossolepis ramuensis).
- Added Spotted Rainbowfish (Glossolepis maculosus).
- Added New Guinea Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia affinis).
- Added Ajamaru Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia ajamaruensis).
- Added Angfa Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia angfa).
- Added Arfak Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia arfakensis).
- Added Western Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia australis).
- Added Batanta Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia batanta).
- Size of Jack Dempsey (and equivalents) have been increased to 10 inches.
- Added warning message when CAE and Discus are mixed.
- Changed in how filtration capacity input is defined. Now it displays the manufacturer quoted filtration capacity but internally, the application uses more conservative number. This was done because I received many question on why his/her filter number was much lower than what was written on the box.
- Updated temperature range of Oto to 20-28.
- Added additional warnings to all bettas that baby ramshorn and pond snails will likely to become food.
- African Leaf Fish has been marked as Lake Tang compatible species.
- Upside Down Catfish has been marked as both Mbuna and Lake Tang compatible species.
- Fixed an algorithm error when exception warnings are displayed.
- Aggression defence for Upside Down Catfish has been increased.
- Added another decimal place for tank dimension to 2.
- Help added for Juvenile mode.
- Added Tom Aquatics Rapids Power Filter PF80 filter.
- Added Jebo 480 FC filter.
- Added some more tank dimensions.
- New feature: Printer friendly mode has been added. When you click on this link, all selected equipments, species and % numbers will be displayed neatly so that you can either print, or copy/paste into your forum messages. You can also flip back to "Edit mode" using the provided link on the printer friendly screen. Use this when you want to ask further in your favorite forums.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 248.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 714.

Requester: Please let me know the scientific names of Dario Dario and Scarlet Badis. According to all the web sites I have checked so far, those two are supposed to be the same. Thanks.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 02 07 build:

- Added Panda Garra (Garra flavatra).
- Added Common Whiptail Catfish (Rineloricaria eigenmanni).
- Added Dwarf Rasbora (Boraras maculatus).
- Added Melon Barb (Puntius fasciatus).
- Added Midnight Catfish/Zamora Woodcat (Auchenipterichthys coracoideus).
- Added Royal Farlowella Catfish (Sturisoma panamense).
- Added Zebra Oto (Otocinclus cocama).
- Added Metriaclima sp. Msobo.
- Added Redtail Splitfin (Xenotoca eiseni).
- Added Butterfly Splitfin (Ameca splendens).
- Added Tequila Splitfin (Zoogoneticus tequila).
- Added Nerite Snail.
- Added African Pike (Hepsetus odoe).
- Added Featherfin Cichlid (Cyathopharynx furcifer).
- Added Dwarf Green Pike Cichlid (Crenicichla compressiceps).
- Added Rhomb Barb (Puntius rhomboocellatus).
- Added Dwarf Orange Crayfish (Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp. Orange).
- Added Blue Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia caerulea).
- Added Waigeo Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia catherinae).
- Added Corona Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia corona).
- Added Crimsonspotted Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia duboulayi).
- Added Lake Eacham Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia eachamensis).
- Added Exquisite Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia exquisita).
- Size of Blue Acara has been increased to 8 inches.
- Adjusted aggression defense levels for small species to be more consistent with each other, especially amongst tetras.
- Updated scientific name of Scarlet Badis as Dario Dario. Also, Dario Dario entry as a common name has been removed. Dario is now known as dwarf variation of Badis species but since "Scarlet Badis" is a popular name used for what's now known as a Dario species, this name has been retained.
- Added Juwel filter variation - Jumbo/Bioflow Super + Pump 400 for Rekord 800 tanks.
- Added UNIMAX canister filters.
- Added Marineland HOT Magnum Pro series filters.
- Fixed a bug: User Defined value for filter is being reset to 0. This has been fixed.
- Fixed a bug: "Clear fish selection" link was affecting tank sizes. This has been fixed.
- Fixed a bug: Flipping units after selecting species didn't work properly. This has been fixed. (Last release was very buggy! I'm glad I am my own boss!)
- Changed the layout - now it is more friendly for lower resolution displays such as those found on netbooks. It will not go wider than 1024 pixels.
- Now when you select a species '1' is auto-populated in the Quantity box.
- Changed one of the message - instead of "too big" now it will say "may become food". Some species can still consume other species without becoming "too big".

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 255.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 737.

Requester: Pseudomugil Signifer was already on the AqAdvisor's DB.
Requester: Please provide a profile page on the web on the species "Feti Fetus". Could not find any reference to this species.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 02 14 build:

- Added Betta macrostoma. Let me know if I got this right - HUGE conflicting info between profile sites on this species!
- Added Cuban Cichlid (Nandopsis tetracanthus).
- Added Blue Emperor Tetra (Inpaichthys kerri).
- Added Gold Tetra (Hemigrammus rodwayi).
- Added Green Fire Tetra (Aphyocharax rathbuni).
- Added Flagtail Prochilodus (Semaprochilodus insignis).
- Added Spotted Headstander (Chilodus punctatus).
- Added Telmatochromis brichardi.
- Added Hypancistrus contradens.
- Added Butterfly/Flounder Pleco (Dekeyseria brachyura L168).
- Added Bandit Cory (Corydoras metae).
- Added Microrasbora kubotai.
- Added Red Dwarf Rasbora (Microrasbora rubescens).
- Added Danio erythromicron.
- Added Nana Rasbora (Microdevario nana).
- Added Indonesian Tiger Fish as an alias to Finescale Tigerfish (Datnioides microlepis).
- Added American Tiger Fish (Datnioides quadrifasciatus).
- Added Lesser Spiny Eel (Macrognathus aculeatus).
- Added African Arowana (Heterotis niloticus).
- Added Garnet Tetra (Hemigrammus pulcher).
- Added Cutteri Cichlid (Archocentrus sp. Cutteri).
- Added Tiger Oscar as alias to Oscar.
- Added Spotted Rubberlip Pleco (Chaetostoma milesi L187a).
- Added African Pipefish (Enneacampus ansorgii).
- Aggression for Dwarf Puffer has been increased slightly.
- Aggression defense for African Dwarf Frog has been reduced slightly.
- Starlight Bristlenose Pleco has been changed to non-brackish.
- Added an L number to Starlight Bristlenose Pleco. (L183)
- Bristlenose Pleco and variations are marked as compatible with Tropheus D and M.
- Bristlenose Pleco and variations are marked as compatible with Lake Tang species.
- Bioloads for all Arowana species have been increased significantly.
- Water change factors for all Arowana species have been increased significantly.
- Size of Silver Arowana has been increased to 35 inches.
- Size of Asian Arowana has been reduced to 28 inches.
- Size of Australian Pearl Arowana has been reduced to 24 inches.
- Minimum size of all Arowana species have been adjusted appropriately.
- Synodontis catfishes have been marked compatible with mbuna species.
- Synodontis catfishes have been marked compatible with Malawi species.
- Gold Nugget Plecos have been marked compatible with African lake species.
- Added Elite Stingray 15 filter.
- Added Fluval EDGE aquarium tank dimension.
- Will no longer try to calculate stocking % if your tank size is smaller than 1.5g. AqAdvisor looses its stocking % calculation accuracy for really smaller tanks. If anyone needs this, I can address this in the future.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 256.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 70.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 763.

Requester: I thought I was missing one of the small Eclipse tank dimensions but I don't think that is the case. If still missing, please get back to me.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 02 21 build:

- Added Galaxy Rasbora as an alias to Celestial Pearl Danio (name has recently been changed officially).
- Added Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish (Heterandria formosa).
- Added Hypostomus plecostomus.
- Added Yellow Convict (Cryptoheros nanoluteus).
- Added Rosy Red Minnow (Pimephales promelas).
- Added Murray River Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia fluviatilis).
- Added Sorong Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia fredericki).
- Added Goldie River Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia goldiei).
- Added Slender Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia gracilis).
- Added Lake Tebera Rainbowfish (M. herbertaxelrodi).
- Added Irian Jaya Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia irianjaya).
- Added Butterfly Goodeid as an alias to Butterfly Splitfin.
- Reduced bioload for African Dwarf Frog.
- Increased bioload for African Clawed Frog slightly.
- Bioload for Tinfoil Barb has been increased.
- Male betta and guppy combined will produce a warning that if both are male, it could be problematic. Although not always the case, enough cases have been reported that it should be raised as a concern.
- Mouth size for all knife fishes have been increased - they are bitey predators, likes to eat smaller fishes.
- AqAdvisor will no longer display water change % when no filters are selected. This is due to some confusion that some users will think this is the WC % they must do when they don't use any filters, which obvously is not the case.
- Added Sunsun series canister filters.
- Added Aqua One Aquis 550/750/1050 filters.

- Bug fixed: After entering quantity of species and press <ENTER> (instead of "Add" button), it will replace existing quantity instead of adding them if the same species exist already in the selected list. This has been fixed.

- New feature: "Advanced Search" has been implemented. Only one field has been added to test out this idea. More search fields will be added in the future.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 264.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 777.

Requestor: I couldn't find enough information about toadfish (the non-marine kind) to add into AqAdvisor. If you can provide some references, please let me know.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 02 28 build:

- Added Prehistoric Monster Fish (Thalassophryne amazonica).
- Added Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Male" at 0.6 inches. This species has been split into male/female due to their significant size discrepancies.
- Added Finger Fish/Mono Argentus (Monodactylus argenteus).
- Added Japen Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia japenensis).
- Added Kamaka Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia kamaka).
- Added Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia lacustris).
- Added Maylands Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia maylandi).
- Added Clown Killifish (Pseudepiplatys annulatus).
- Added Banded Leporinus (Leporinus fasciatus).
- Added Freshwater Sole (Brachirus selheimi).
- Added False Upside Down Catfish/Common Syno/Lace Catfish (Synodontis nigrita).
- Added Corydoras C079/Corydoras C082/Corydoras C083 (Corydoras loxozonus).
- Size of Dwarf Livebearer/Least Killifish "Female" has been adjusted down to 1.2 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Jaguar Cichlid has been adjusted to 25 - 28C.
- Size of Jaguar Cichlid has been increased to 14 inches.
- Temperature requirement for Bluegill Sunfish has been adjusted to 25 - 33C.
- Temperature requirement for Mayan Cichlid has been adjusted to 20 - 30C.
- Temperature requirement for German Blue Ram has been adjusted to 26 - 30C.
- Freshwater sole, previously defined as an alias to Freshwater Flounder has been replaced by Brachirus selheimi.

- Added Eheim Biofilter series filters.
- Added Aqua Nova canister filters.

- Fixed a layout bug in the copy/paste friendly mode.
- Fixed a bug: if you clear your species selection, it was also clearning filter selections. This has been fixed.

- Cleaned up scientific names on how capital/lower case letters are used.
- Generated image now handles "cm" and "L" units. Decimal places have also been trimmed.
- Advanced search has been expanded to include search using temperature ranges. If you want to search using one temperature value, use the same value for both minimum and maximum temperature range. You can mix two different search criteria together, for example - "search for species between 2 and 3 inches *and* suitable between 25C and 26C". Works with both "C" and "F".
- Added another "Display in C." or "Display in F." link at the top of the page.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 272.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 795.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 03 07 build:

- Added Licorice Gourami (Parosphromenus deissneri).
- Added African Butterfly Cichlid (Anomalochromis thomasi).
- Added Asian Upside Down Catfish (Mystus leucophasis).
- Added Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus L001 L022.
- Added Misool Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia misoolensis).
- Added Mountain Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia monticola).
- Added Mubi Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia mubiensis).
- Added Black-Banded Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia nigrans).
- Added Ogilbys Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia ogilbyi).
- Added Nicaraguan Cichlid as an alias to Macaw Cichlid.
- Added Male and Female entries for Nicaraguan Cichlid due to their size discrepancies. If you know the sex, use these instead of the generic one.
- Added Banded Cichlid (Heros notatus).
- Added Redhead Severum (Heros sp. Rotkeil).
- Aggression for Honey Blue Eye has been downgraded.
- Aggression for Pacific Blue Eye has been downgraded.
- Aggression for Delicate Blue Eye has been downgraded.
- Minimum tank size for Scarlet Badis has been increased to 16x8.
- Minimum tank size for Black Phantom Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Black Skirt Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Penguin Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Platinum Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Marble Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Bioloads for all Rainbowfishes have been adjusted slightly (mostly up).
- Removed a duplicated entry for Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish. If you have this species bookmarked, you may no longer see this in your setup. Please select it again.
- Further updated attributes for Banded Leporinus, including size.
- Aggression of Royal Pleco against other species have been reduced.
- Scientific name for Severum has been updated to Heros efascticious.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 810.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## Pansophy

Pretty neat program you have here... quite ambitious with the updates.
The program is an excellent starting point for beginners.


----------



## snaggle

Very cool app, Thanks for doing all of this work.

It would be nice to see the fish broken down by family, and have the plecos listed by there L# first instead of common name since some L# share a common common name.


----------



## yhbae01

Pansophy said:


> Pretty neat program you have here... quite ambitious with the updates.
> The program is an excellent starting point for beginners.





snaggle said:


> Very cool app, Thanks for doing all of this work.
> 
> It would be nice to see the fish broken down by family, and have the plecos listed by there L# first instead of common name since some L# share a common common name.


Thanks guys. 

I do have that "broken by family" in the wishlist. I just need to get onto it eventually. As for L number, I have started doing it already. You can search with L numbers and some of them will show up as part of their common/scientific names. If you can identify some species without L number on AqAdvisor, I'd gladly update their names too...


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 03 14 build:

- Added Haplochromis sp. Ruby Green.
- Added Emerald Eye Rasbora (Rasbora dosriocellata macrophthalma).
- Added Sunset Coral Dwarf Platy(TBD).
- Added Uruguayan Eartheater (Gymnogeophagus australis).
- Added Stripefin Eartheater (Gymnogeophagus rhabdotus).
- Added Gymnogeophagus meridionalis.
- Added Rose Danio (Danio roseus).
- Added Popondetta Blue-eye (Pseudomugil connieae).
- Added Threadfin Acara (Acarichthys heckelii).
- Assigned Melanochromis johanni a common name Electric Blue Johanni.
- Minimum tank size for Blue Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size for Dwarf Rasbora has been decreased to 16x8.
- Added male/female ratio for Haplochromis sp. 44.
- Minimum tank size for Platinum Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Scientific names for all Monotrete species have been replaced by Tetraodon.
- Minimum tank size for Tire Track Eel has been reduced.
- Minimum tank size for Fire Eel has been reduced.
- Aggression for Pictus Catfish has been reduced.
- Bioload for Dwarf Molly has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload for Blue Back Blue Eye has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload for Spotted Blue Eye has been reduced slightly.
- Bioloads for 2inch+ Tetras has been increased slightly.
- Added Cascade series filters as separate items. They are also found under PennPlax but many users couldn't locate them and requested for them as new filters.
- Added 220g tank dimension (72x24x30).

- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 71.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 277.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 819.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!
Does anyone know the scientific name for Sunset Coral Dwarf Platy? This is apparently a dwarf varient of the common platy.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 03 21 build:

- Added Needlenose Gar (Xenentodon cancila).
- Added Harlequin Shark (Labeo variegatus).
- Added Lake Mbuta Rainbowfish (Pelangia mbutaensis).
- Added Kiunga Blue Eye (Kiunga ballochi).
- Added Xenotilapia ochrogenys.
- Added Xenotilapia bathyphilus.
- Added Xenotilapia papilio.
- Oscar size has been increased to 14 inches.
- Oscar bioload factor has been increased slightly.
- Bioload for Kuhli has been increased slightly.
- Scientific name for Sunset Coral Dwarf Platy has been updated as Xiphophorus maculatus (same as the regular Platy).
- WC factor for Blue Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Threadfin Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Platinum Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Port Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Red Breasted Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Yellow Acara has been increased.
- WC factor for Greenstreaked Eartheater has been increased.
- Scientific name for Jurupari Eartheater has been updated to Satanoperca jurupari.
- WC factor for Jurupari Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for Red Hump Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for Stripefin Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for The Pearl Eartheater has been increased.
- WC factor for Uruguayan Eartheater has been increased.
- Size for Wels Catfish has been reduced to 63 inches.
- Size of Celestial Pearl Danio has been reduced to 1 inch.
- Updated temperature requirement for Ornate Rainbowfish.
- Updated pH requirement for Ornate Rainbowfish.
- Mouth size of Chinese Algae Eater has been reduced.

- Added Rena Filstar iV series filters.
- Added Hagen Marina Slim series filters.

- Bug fixed: when "cm" mode is used, stock % written on the image was incorrect. This has been fixed.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 284.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 826.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!

A lot of internal code has been changed for this release which is invisible to end-users. This was done to improve the maintainability of the source code, especially when I need to add more new features in the future. I may have unintentionally broke some of the existing features. If anyone observes such defects, please report them in the forum.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 03 28 build:

- Added Green Tiger Barb as an alias to Tiger Barb.
- Added Hystrix Stingray (Potamotrygon hystrix).
- Added Geophagus sp Red Head Tapajos.
- Added Blue Ram as an alias to German Blue Ram.
- Added Cyprichromis sp. Leptosoma Jumbo.
- Added Cameron Armoured Shrimp (Atyopsis gabonensis).
- Added Blue Pearl Shrimp (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue).
- Added Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos.
- Added Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius.
- Increased bioload for Red Terror.
- Silver Dollar and Discus have been marked as incompatible to each other.
- Increased bioload for Scatophagus argus.
- Temperature requirement for Cardinal Tetra has been raised to 24-30.
- Increased bioload for Kissing Gourami.
- Tea Cup Stringray has been detached from Motoro Stingray's alias. It is now set as a 14inch species. Its scientific name has been assigned to Potamotrygon scobina.
- Increased bioload for Clarias Catfish.
- Increased bioload for Green Chromide.
- Updated temperature requirement for Dwarf Gourami - minimum has been reduced to 23.
- Size of Ornate Birchr has been reduced to 24 inches. Minimum tank size requirement has also been reduced to 72x24.
- Increased bioload for Frontosa.
- Size of Polypterus Bichir Lapradei has been reduced to 25 inches. Minimum tank size requirement has also been reduced to 60x24.
- Aggression for Bleeding Heart Tetra has been increased slightly.
- Increased bioload for Mayan Cichlid.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Weeksi Bichir has been reduced to 72x24.
- Increased bioload for Trimac.
- Size of Cyprichromis Leptosoma has been reduced to 4.5 inches.
- Increased bioload for The Pearl Eartheater.
- Aggression for Red Phantom Tetra has been reduced slightly.
- Size of Giant Gourami has been increased to 30 inches. Bioload has been increased correspondingly as well.
- Increased bioload for Nimbochromis livingstonii.
- Increased bioload for Silver Prochilodus.
- German Blue Ram has been marked to produce "food" warning when smaller shrimps are present.
- Increased bioload for Chuco Cichlid.
- Bolivian Ram has been marked to produce "food" warning when smaller shrimps are present.
- Some other more aggressive small species will also produce similar warning messages against smaller shrimps.
- Increased bioload for Black Diamond Cichlid.
- Aggression for Honey Blue Eye has been reduced slightly.
- Warning about possibilities of jump has been added to Red Tail Black Shark and Rainbow Shark.
- Increased size of Rummynose Tetra to 2 inches.
- Adjusted minimum height requirement for all species. Extreme cases like a 100g tank with 1 inch height will produce warnings.
- Aggression for Honey Gourami has been reduced.
- Betta splenden male and Gouramies together will show a warning.

- Added Penn Plax Cascade Canister filters - 700/1000/1200/1500.

- Added Oceanic Biocube series tanks.
- Added Red Sea Max series tanks.
- Added Current Aquapod series tanks.
- Added 24g D-D Nano Cube 24 tank.

- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 79.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 288.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 836.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 04 04 build:

- Added Dimidiochromis compressicep.
- Added Dimidiochromis strigatus.
- Added Sunset Platy (Xiphophorus variatus).
- Added Cherry Spot Rasbora (Rasbora rubrodorsalis).
- Added Sunset Platy (Xiphophorus variatus).
- Added Flower/Wood shrimps as alias to Bamboo Shrimp.
- Added Marble Goby (Oxyeleotris marmorata).
- Added Twig Catfish (Farlowella vittata).
- Added Reticulated Stingray as an alias to Teacup Stingray.
- Added Riffle Shrimp (Australatya striolata).
- Bioload of Bahia Red has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Geophagus sp Orange Head Tapajos has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Redhead Severum has been reduced slightly.
- Spawning aggression for Apistogramma species have been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Zebra Tilapia has been increased slightly.
- Added Rhino/Alligator Pleco (Pterygoplichthys scrophus).
- Bioload of Cyrtocara moorii has been increased slightly.
- Spawning aggression for Angelfish & Altum Angels have been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Macaw Cichlid has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size for Needlenose Gar has been reduced to 48x18.
- Bioload of Lepomis megalotis has been increased slightly.
- Size of Yellow Lab has been increased to 4.5 inches.
- Size of P Acei has been increased to 5 inches.
- Bioload of Uaru Cichlid has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Satanoperca jurupari has been increased slightly.
- Male to female ratio has been assigned to Swordtales.
- Bioload of Nimbochromis venustus has been increased slightly.
- Separate male and female entries have been added to Swordtales due to their size discrepancies (hence different bioloads)
- Bioload of Yellow Perch has been reduced slightly.
- Size of Aulonocara jacobfreibergi has been increased to 7 inches.
- Bioload of Lepomis gibbosus has been increased slightly.
- Adjusted pH requirement for Garnet Tetra.
- Bioload of Clown Killifish has been reduced slightly.
- Reduced aggrssion of Blood Parrot.
- Bioload of Lampeye Killifish has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Bumblebee Goby has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Marble Hatchet has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Rummynose Tetra has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Rosy Red Minnow has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Blind Cave Tetra has been increased slightly.
- Bioload of Penguin Tetra has been increased slightly.

- Added Sacem Marathon series filter.
- Added Jebo 178 filter.
- Added Aqua World series filters.

- Added 16g Aqueon bowfront tank dimension.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 296.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 81.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 850.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 04 11 build:

- Added Indonesian Snakehead (Channa Micropeltis).
- Added Orangespotted Snakehead (Channa aurantimaculata).
- Added Emperor Snakehead (Channa marulioides).
- Added Bullseye Snakehead (Channa marulius).
- Added Whiteseam Fighter (Betta albimarginata).
- Added One-Spot Betta (Betta unimaculata).
- Added Snakehead Fighter (Betta channoides).
- Added Pygmy Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia pygmaea).
- Added Red-Finned Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia rubripinnis).
- Added Fly River Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia sexlineata).
- Added Chequered Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia splendida inornata).
- Added Olga Cory (Corydoras simulatus).
- Added Haplochromis nyererei.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus palmas buettikoferi has been reduced.
- Aggression for Honduran Red Point has been reduced slightly.
- Bioload of Banded Archerfish has been increased slightly.
- Some of the warnings for Betta Imbelis has been removed.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Gourami has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Mouth size of Pictus Catfish has been increased to 2 inches.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Golden Oto has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Bioload of Bluegill Sunfish has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus retropinnis has been reduced.
- Bioload of Electric Blue Hap has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus mokelembembe has been reduced.
- Bioload of Green Sunfish has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus teugelsi has been reduced.
- Bioload of Pumpkinseed has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri has been reduced.
- Bioload of Red Empress has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus endlicheri congicus has been reduced.
- Bioload of Redear Sunfish has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus ansorgii has been reduced.
- Bioload of Redeye Tilapia has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus senegalus senegalus has been reduced.
- Bioload of Warmouth has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus delhezi has been reduced.
- Bioload of Butterfly Peacock has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus palmas palmas has been reduced.
- Bioload of Labeotropheus Fuelleborni has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus palmas polli has been reduced.
- Bioload of Placidochromis electra has been increased slightly.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Polypterus lapradei has been reduced.
- Minimum tank size requirment for Pristella Tetra has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Minimum tank size requirment for Oto has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Minimum tank size requirment for N. Brevis has been increased to 20x10 (10g).
- Minimum tank size requirment for Cardinal Tetra has been increased to 20x10 (10g).

- Added Rapids Mini Canister Filter.

- Added 20g x high (20x10x24) tank dimension.
- Added 30g x high (24x12x25) tank dimension.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 297.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 83.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 863.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!


----------



## Joeee

It's missing the Waterhome series, there's a 21G and a 32G.


----------



## yhbae01

Joeee said:


> It's missing the Waterhome series, there's a 21G and a 32G.


Oops, I missed your post. Will add it next week. Thanks.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 04 18 build:

- Added Ctenochromis horei.
- Added Achara Catfish/Marbled Pim (Leiarius marmoratus).
- Added False Julii Cory (Corydoras trilineatus).
- Added Mono Sebae (Monodactylus sebae).
- Added Telmatochromis dhonti.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neolamprologus Similis has been increased to 20x10.
- Marked all Otocinclus species as being compatible with Dwarf Puffer.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Flag Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Reassigned Rubberlip pleco as an alias to Rubbernose Pleco.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Otocinclus cocama has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Von Rio Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neolamprologus Multifasciatus has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Head and Tail Light Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Hatchet has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Harlequin Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Flame Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Pencilfish has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Black Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Red Phantom Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Mosquito Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Golden Dwarf Barb has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Rasbora rubrodorsalis has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Swift Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Panda Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Emerald Eye Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Endler has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Pygmy Cory has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Cory has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Green Neon Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Espei Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Ember Tetra has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Celestial Pearl Danio has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Nana Rasbora has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Microrasbora kubotai has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Honey Blue Eye has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Danio erythromicron has been increased to 20x10.
- Minimum tank size requirement for Dwarf Livebearer has been increased to 20x10.

- Fixed a bug: When only 1 kind of species are selected, territorial space calculation was not being reported correctly, hence did not report a warning when too many of the same species were present by themselves. This has been fixed.

- Added Hydor Prime 10/30 filters.
- Added All Pond Solutions EF series filters.
- Added Hagen Fluval G3/G6 filters.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 303.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 83.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 869.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!

I have been working hard on the salt water version of AqAdvisor. Initially, it will be somewhat simple and will only feature few species at a time. Hopefully with some help, saltwater species DB will grow as well. I am hoping that the early version will see its light starting next Sunday! I'd like to focus on few species at a time and get the accuracy nailed earlier on. I will continue to develop the freshwater version though - features like support for plants and sumps are still planned.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 04 25 build:

- Updated the minimum tank size requirement for swordtales to 20x10! I realize this is small given the size of the species, but with a reason. If you want to see the thread that talks about this topic, please PM me, I can provide the link.
- Silvertip Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Red Eye Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Penguin Tetra has been marked as fin nippers.
- Tiger Barb, Green Tiger Barb and Albino Tiger Barbs have been marked as common shoalers.
- "Seriously overstocked" warning has been split into two levels and the lower level warning has been toned down.

- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 303.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 83.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 869.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!!

New feature: Saltwater version has been released in this release. Initially it will only features 14 species. Please look at the instructions on the application page for requesting new species and reporting incorrect results. Suggestions are also welcome! This release is highly experimental - significant efforts will be spent improving this version of the application.


----------



## george

yhbae01, in the new update for AqAdvisor, if you change the system to display in cm, it will not update the tank to show the correct volume.

Second, it is missing the Elite filter series.


----------



## yhbae01

george said:


> yhbae01, in the new update for AqAdvisor, if you change the system to display in cm, it will not update the tank to show the correct volume.
> 
> Second, it is missing the Elite filter series.


Hmm, I just tried clicking on "Display in cm" and it worked for me. Exactly which steps did you try?

Also, which manufacturer produces Elite filters?

Thanks.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 05 02 build:

- Added Pearl Danio (Danio albolineatus).
- Added Golden Dwarf Cichlid/Goldeneye Cichlid (Nannacara anomala).
- Added Purple Spotted Gudgeon (Morgurnda adspersa).
- Added Empire Gudgeon (Hypseleotris compressa).
- Added Australian Smelt (Retropinna semoni).
- Added Red Fin Caudopunk (Neolamprologus Caudopunctatus).
- Added Neon Blue Cichlid (Paracyprichromis nigripinnis).
- Added Hunch Backed Limia (Limia nigrofasciata).

- Updated the size of Puntius sachsii to 3.0 inches.
- Minimum tank size for Kribensis has been updated to 24x12.
- Different species of Gouramies have been marked as incompatible to each other.
- Mouth size of Frontosa has been increased capable of eating 4.5 inch species when fully grown up.
- Size of female swordtale has been adjusted back to 4 inches (same as the male).

- Added 30g Oceanic Cube tank dimension.

- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 84.
- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 878.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 04 30), please check out the following thread.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 05 09 build:

- This release is really a special edition for Betta (Splenden)! They are a common species for fish keepers but with peculiar compatibility requirement so I want to make sure compatibility is accurately addressed. Basically it is an attempt to address compatibility of betta vs everything else (well, at least a shot at it, I'm sure it will need further adjustments). Please see the long message at the bottom of this post for the details and let me know if any of it sounds inaccurate! Apology in advance for the length of this post.
- Added Bearded/Checkerboard/Filigree Cory (Scleromystax barbatus).
- Added Lacerda Cory C015 (Scleromystax lacerdai C015).
- Added a note to male Betta that they can become stressful under presence of too many shoaling species around it in a small tank.
- Added Hi Fin Peppered Cory (Scleromystax macropterus).
- Added Scleromystax prionotos.
- Size of Dwarf Petricola has been adjusted down to 3.5 inches.
- Congo Tetra has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Tiger Loach has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Aggression for Yoyo Loach has been increased.
- Dwarf Loach has been marked as a fin nipper.
- Yoyo Loach has been marked as fin nipper.
- Bioload factors for larger cories have been increased slightly.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 879.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 05 07), please check out the following thread.

-----
"A note on betta compatibility. For the male betta (splenden only), I went through a great deal of trouble to identify compatible species in greater depth.
At a higher level, I have created the following groups:
- ""Corydoras""
- ""Large Snail""
- ""Small Peaceful Loach""
- ""Small Peaceful Shoaling""
(I may need to create more groups in the future)
I've marked Betta male as being incompatible (will recommend user to do further research) with EVERYTHING except these groups. ""Corydoras"" group is self explaning - it contains those species. ""Large Snail"" group contains all snails that are larger than 0.5 inches. Ramshorn is considered small and there are reports that Betta consumes them. ""Small Peaceful Loach"" group contains currently only one family of species - Kuhli Loach family. ""Small Peaceful Shoaling"" group currently contains the following species listed below. They are basically anything that shoals in the mid/upper level, peaceful, under 3 inches, and not fin nippers. If anything here shouldn't belong in this group, PLEASE LET ME KNOW (especially the fin nippers)."

Species listed under "Small Peaceful Shoaling" group:

- Allens Rainbowfish
- Australian Smelt
- Axelrods Rainbowfish
- Black Neon Tetra
- Blackline Rasbora
- Bleeding Heart Tetra
- Blind Cave Tetra
- Bloodfin Tetra
- Blue Back Blue Eye
- Blue Emperor Tetra
- Cairns Rainbowfish
- Cardinal Tetra
- Celebes Halfbeak
- Celebes Rainbowfish
- Celestial Pearl Danio
- Checkered Barb
- Cherry Barb
- Cherry Spot Rasbora
- Clown Killifish
- Danio erythromicron
- Delicate Blue Eye
- Diamond Tetra
- Dwarf Pencilfish
- Dwarf Rainbowfish
- Dwarf Rasbora
- Ember Tetra
- Emerald Eye Rasbora
- Emperor Tetra
- Espei Rasbora
- Five Banded Barb
- Flag Tetra
- Flame Tetra
- Fly River Rainbowfish
- Flyspeck Hardyhead
- Forktail Rainbowfish
- Furcata Rainbowfish
- Galaxy Rasbora
- Gardneri Killifish
- Garnet Tetra
- Glass Bloodfin Tetra
- Glowlight Danio
- Glowlight Tetra
- Gold Barb
- Gold Tetra
- Golden Barb
- Golden Dwarf Barb
- Golden Pencilfish
- Green Barb
- Green Fire Tetra
- Green Neon Tetra
- Harlequin Rasbora
- Hatchet
- Head and Tail Light Tetra
- Honey Blue Eye
- Kamaka Rainbowfish
- Kamaka Rainbowfish
- Kiunga Blue Eye
- Lake Eacham Rainbowfish
- Lake Mbuta Rainbowfish
- Lampeye Killifish
- Lemon Tetra
- Marble Hatchet
- Melon Barb
- Microrasbora kubotai
- Misool Rainbowfish
- Mosquito Rasbora
- Nana Rasbora
- Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish
- Neon Tetra
- Odessa Barb
- Ornate Rainbowfish
- Ornate Tetra
- Pacific Blue Eye
- Panda Tetra
- Pearl Danio
- Platinum Hatchet
- Pygmy Rainbowfish
- Red Dwarf Rasbora
- Red Phantom Tetra
- Redline Rasbora
- Redstripe Rasbora
- Redtail Rasbora
- Redtail Splitfin
- Rose Danio
- Rosy Red Minnow
- Rosy Tetra
- Ruby Barb
- Rummynose Rasbora
- Rummynose Tetra
- Sawbwa Barb
- Spotted Blue Eye
- Spotted Rainbowfish 
- Swift Rasbora
- Tami River Rainbowfish
- Threadfin RainbowFish
- Tiger Danio
- White Cloud Mountain Minnow
- Zebra Danio

Species currently listed under "Small Pleco" group: (any pleco under 5 inches)
- Albino Bristlenose Pleco
- Bristlenose Pleco
- Chocolate Zebra Pleco L270
- Clown Pleco
- Flash Pleco
- Goby Pleco
- Golden Bristlenose Pleco
- King Tiger Pleco
- Mega Clown Pleco L340
- Pitbull Pleco
- Rubberlip Pleco
- Rubbernose Pleco
- Spotted Rubberlip Pleco L187a
- Starlight Bristlenose Pleco L183
- Zebra Pleco

*In summary, it would be greately helpful if you could point out for me:*
- If you find species from the above list that are not safe with Betta splenden with long fins.
- Point out species that are not talked about in this post but safe with Betta splenden. I have not covered any non-shoaling species so I must have missed something there. So far, I have the following in the list: (African Dwarf Frog, Oto).

Thank you!


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 05 17 build:

- Added Gold Laser Cory Cw010.
- Added Leopard Frog Pleco (Peckoltia sp. L134).
- Added Banded Gourami (Colisa fasciata).
- Added Betta smaragdina.
- Added Long-Finned African Tetra (Alestes longipinnis).
- Added Bluefin Notho Killifish (Nothobranchius rachovii Beira 98).
- Added Exochochromis anagenys.
- Added Opaline Gourami as an alias to Blue Gourami.
- Added Silver Flying Fox (Crossocheilus reticulatus).
- Gold Barb has been taken out from the "small peaceful shoaling" group.
- Platy has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Molly has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Swordtale has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Ameca splendens has been marked as safe with male Betta splendens.
- Added more notes to the male Betta splenden about unexpected potential aggression.
- Oscar has been marked as a jumper.
- All arowana species have been marked as jumpers.
- Scleromystax barbatus has been updated to be compatible with temperature up to 24.

- Added Atman (Amtop) AT-3388 1200L filter.

- Added 125L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 90L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 200L Fluval Roma tank dimension.
- Added 240L Fluval Roma tank dimension.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 893.
- Total number of tanks in DB has been increased to 88.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 305.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

If you want to check out the details of the most recent saltwater release (build 2010 05 07), please check out the following thread.


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 05 23 build:

- Added Asher/Bumblebee/Tucano Cory (Corydoras tukano C064).
- Male Swordtales have been marked somewhat more aggressive than the female Swordtales.
- The warning "potentially reaching up to" now respects the unit selected (inch vs cm).
- Spell error for "False Rosy Tetra" has been corrected.
- Removed the warning that German Blue Ram and Bolivian Ram would interbreed.
- Dwarf Platy length has been updated to 1.5 inches. Bioload has also increased significantly due to their shape (fatter than the normal platy)
- Grammar error fixed for the warning - "male betta may attack a male guppy by mistake thinking she is another male betta".
- Temperature requirement for Corydoras metae has been updated to 22-26.

- Added Jad SP-series filters.
- Added Hagen Elite Hush series filters.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 896.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 312.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

Requester for AquaFX filters: Even their own website has no information on these filters. If you can find any info on them, please forward them to me.
Also, during the past few weeks, I am having some difficulty finding time to work on these projects. If some of your requests are not appearing immediately, my apology in advance. Thanks!


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 06 20 build:

- Added Comet Goldfish.
- Added Green Phantom Pleco L200 (Hemiancistrus subviridi).
- Added Mango Pleco (Baryancistrus sp. L047).
- Jump warning has been added to Giant Danio.
- Bold faced the phrase "do your own research" near the bottom of the page.
- Green Sunfish aggression has been increased slightly. Now it will show warning if mixed with small peaceful species as food.
- Black Kuhli is no longer marked as common shoaler with the common Kuhli species.

- Added Aqua FX series filters.
- Added Laguna Pressure-Flo 700 filter.
- Added JBJ Reaction 4-Stage canister filter.
- Added JBL CristalProfi e-series filters.
- Added 318 Zoo Med Turtle Filter.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 899.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 324.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.

I've been seriously lacking time to work on this project so my apology if I did not add all requested items to the application. Please remind me again if I have missed anything. Thanks!


----------



## yhbae01

What's new for 2010 09 13 build:

- Added Monster Wolf Fish (Hoplias aimara).
- Added Otto PF450G filter.
- Added Apistogramma macmasteri.
- Added some additional comments to Crayfish that they are good escape artists too.
- Added Jebo 828/829/835 filters.
- Added Sunburst Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added Eheim 2226 filter.
- Upper temperarature range for Dwarf Petricola has been increased to 25C.
- pH range for Rasbora borapetensis has been updated to 5.5 - 7.5.
- Added Robertsons Cichlid (Amphilophus robertsoni).
- Added Turquoise Cichlid as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added False Firemouth as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added Blue Sifter as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
- Added Aqueon ProFlex series filters.
- Scientific name for Celestial Pearl Danio has been changed to Danio margaritatus.
- Added Blue Botia (Yasuhikotakia modesta).
- Added Twinbar Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added Highfin Platy as an alias to Platy.
- Added White Cheeked Goby (Rhinogobius wui).
- Added Aristochromis christyi.
- Added Buccochromis rhoadesii.
- Added Buccochromis lepturus.
- Added Champsochromis caeruleus.
- Added Fossorochromis rostratus.
- Added Lichnochromis acuticeps.
- Added Geophagus altifrons.

- Total number of species in DB has been increased to 917.
- Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 333.

To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.

If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.


----------



## raisingmorethankane

yhbae01 said:


> What's new for 2010 09 13 build:
> 
> 
> Added Monster Wolf Fish (Hoplias aimara).
> Added Otto PF450G filter.
> Added Apistogramma macmasteri.
> Added some additional comments to Crayfish that they are good escape artists too.
> Added Jebo 828/829/835 filters.
> Added Sunburst Platy as an alias to Platy.
> Added Eheim 2226 filter.
> Upper temperarature range for Dwarf Petricola has been increased to 25C.
> pH range for Rasbora borapetensis has been updated to 5.5 - 7.5.
> Added Robertsons Cichlid (Amphilophus robertsoni).
> Added Turquoise Cichlid as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
> Added False Firemouth as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
> Added Blue Sifter as an alias to Robertsons Cichlid.
> Added Aqueon ProFlex series filters.
> Scientific name for Celestial Pearl Danio has been changed to Danio margaritatus.
> Added Blue Botia (Yasuhikotakia modesta).
> Added Twinbar Platy as an alias to Platy.
> Added Highfin Platy as an alias to Platy.
> Added White Cheeked Goby (Rhinogobius wui).
> Added Aristochromis christyi.
> Added Buccochromis rhoadesii.
> Added Buccochromis lepturus.
> Added Champsochromis caeruleus.
> Added Fossorochromis rostratus.
> Added Lichnochromis acuticeps.
> Added Geophagus altifrons.
> 
> 
> Total number of species in DB has been increased to 917.
> Total number of filters in DB has been increased to 333.
> 
> To access the application, please click on AqAdvisor site.
> 
> If you have any freshwater species that are missing in AqAdvisor DB, please let me know!!! If you disagree with any of the results produced by AqAdvisor, please let me know that too.


I feel like the bioload/stocking ratio for Melon/Red Panda Barbs is way high: they only grow to a max of 3 inches and their bioload/stocking ratio dwarfs that of Tiger Barbs, which get bigger than Melon/Red Panda Barbs; additionally, how about adding the Snakeskin Gourami? Excellent tool, y'all. Appreciate your work!

Cheers!


----------

